# Coronavirus symptoms: how to tell if you have a common cold, flu or Covid



## Northerner

With winter approaching, the UK is entering the traditional seasons for colds and flu, with the additional complication this year that symptoms of those two illnesses can be broadly similar to those experienced by people who have caught the coronavirus and may be at risk of spreading it.

The NHS in England has produced a guide to differentiate between the three types of illnesses, which health experts hope will make it clearer to people whether they have an illness they would have most likely brushed aside last year, but which this year might lead them to think they need to self-isolate or seek to have a coronavirus test.









						Coronavirus symptoms: how to tell if you have a common cold, Covid or the flu
					

Fever, runny nose, headache? Your guide to differentiating between the three illnesses




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> With winter approaching, the UK is entering the traditional seasons for colds and flu, with the additional complication this year that symptoms of those two illnesses can be broadly similar to those experienced by people who have caught the coronavirus and may be at risk of spreading it.
> 
> The NHS in England has produced a guide to differentiate between the three types of illnesses, which health experts hope will make it clearer to people whether they have an illness they would have most likely brushed aside last year, but which this year might lead them to think they need to self-isolate or seek to have a coronavirus test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus symptoms: how to tell if you have a common cold, Covid or the flu
> 
> 
> Fever, runny nose, headache? Your guide to differentiating between the three illnesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Interesting that this doesn't list loss of taste or smell for COVID? Here in Oz that always gets emohasized as a differentiator, though not one that happens always.

Also, the message here has been - if you think you might have flu, assume you have corona, because there isn't any flu around. I wonder what early surveillance is saying about flu in the UK this season?


----------



## Deleted member 27171

It generally does get mentioned as a symptom here too Eddy, not sure why it is nt included in the Guardian graphic - I saw a similar thing on BBC that included it.
Also sounds like good advice to assume COVID at least that way you can get tested and rule it out.


----------



## Lanny

Very good point @Eddy Edson because my Health Centre’s FB page posted these symtoms before which gave me a false, I now realise, sense of security! Now having had CV in May, maybe even earlier as I’d been struggling just before Lockdown, I know in hindsight that my sense of taste was quite badly affected & it still troubles me now from time to time in varying degrees as I’m still not completely back to normal after CV.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Lanny said:


> Very good point @Eddy Edson because my Health Centre’s FB page posted these symtoms before which gave me a false, I now realise, sense of security! Now having had CV in May, maybe even earlier as I’d been struggling just before Lockdown, I know in hindsight that my sense of taste was quite badly affected & it still troubles me now from time to time in varying degrees as I’m still not completely back to normal after CV.



That sucks, Lanny. Hope you get over CV aftereffects soon!


----------



## Lanny

I kept looking at the list of symtoms, back in April to May when I’d posted about my sense of taste going haywire on the waking thread & reassuring myself I don’t have a dry continuous cough so, it must be hay fever! It wasn’t until mid May one night when I got really ill, couldn’t get my BS down despite increasing insulin by loads & loads that I knew something was VERY wrong! By which time the virus was already in my lungs! It’s still affecting my breathing in various degrees even now:  very short of breath & tire easily from the merest effort; it IS improving but, very slowly!


----------



## grovesy

I have a caveat about smell , that should read new loss of sense of smell! I have had lose sense smell for more than 20 years,


----------



## Thebearcametoo

I think the chart needs a fair few caveats. I’ve seen a lot of reports of stomach issues with covid and the listed symptoms only apply to adults as the daily symptom reporting suggests children tend to not get the cough and temperature but get fatigue, sore throat, head aches and stomach issues. The one determining factor that seems to go for everyone is that if you are snotty it’s likely not to be covid. Plus there are plenty of other seasonal viruses around that aren’t colds but also aren’t covid. Schools going back has shown how prevalent viruses are in the community.


----------



## trophywench

Girl checking temps and asking Covid symptom Qs in the porch at surgery this morning as we went for our flu jabs.  One Q was whether you'd been more breathless in the last weeks(s) - husband said yes cos he has, then added I have COPD. (the breathlessness has been worsening recently and we think he needs a medication review but he couldn't get a GP appointment, when he asked at the beginning of Sept so has had to settle for a nurses appointment for 'an asthma check' next Thursday - the first time they had an appointment available)  Anyway - she hadn't the slightest idea what COPD was.  

I said after to him, she wasn't a nurse.  She's some girl who's been supplied with a properly clean blue uniform, a plastic pinny, a mask, a digital thermometer (which apparently doesn't work through my fringe) and a list of questions to which we needed to reply No.  End of, dear.


----------



## grovesy

trophywench said:


> Girl checking temps and asking Covid symptom Qs in the porch at surgery this morning as we went for our flu jabs.  One Q was whether you'd been more breathless in the last weeks(s) - husband said yes cos he has, then added I have COPD. (the breathlessness has been worsening recently and we think he needs a medication review but he couldn't get a GP appointment, when he asked at the beginning of Sept so has had to settle for a nurses appointment for 'an asthma check' next Thursday - the first time they had an appointment available)  Anyway - she hadn't the slightest idea what COPD was.
> 
> I said after to him, she wasn't a nurse.  She's some girl who's been supplied with a properly clean blue uniform, a plastic pinny, a mask, a digital thermometer (which apparently doesn't work through my fringe) and a list of questions to which we needed to reply No.  End of, dear.


I pulled my fringe aside at my Dr.s as I have learnt form having it done many times at the Chiropractor that it needs to be pulled aside.


----------



## Ditto

The difference between Covid and a cold. You don't even bother celebrating Christmas with Covid and you don't have the strength to turn over in bed. Or at least that's how it affects some peoples. I hope a person can't get it again is all I can say!


----------



## mikeyB

I can’t see why loss of sense of smell should be listed as a cause of Covid, because many people lose most of their sense of smell with a common cold.

If folk keep up the social distancing and mask wearing there won’t be many colds around in any event.


----------



## Reynadame

The viruses that cause COVID-19 and the flu spread in similar ways. They can both spread between people who are in close contact (within 6 feet, or 2 meters). The viruses spread through respiratory droplets or aerosols released through talking, sneezing or coughing. These droplets can land in the mouth or nose of someone nearby or be inhaled. These viruses can also spread if a person touches a surface with one of the viruses on it and then touches his or her mouth, nose or eyes.Both COVID-19 and the flu can lead to serious complications, such as pneumonia, acute respiratory distress syndrome, organ failure, heart attacks, heart or brain inflammation, stroke, and death.


----------



## trophywench

Halfway round Tesco today my nose started tickling so I put my hand up my mask from the bottom (cos when you wear glasses and having carefully arranged the mask so your glasses don't steam up) to rub it then a bit later nose started to stream - I have got a bit of a snivel at the mo and knew I had to blow my nose right now if I didn't want a 'candle'! so dammit, we found a bit of plain wall to barricade ourselves up against whilst Pete and the trolley shielded me from view and I blew my nose successfully.  Whoever could have seen themselves having to do that 18 months ago?


----------

